# Another wiper at berlin



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Got another one apparently there is alot in there now


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That is a nice side wiper, need some in w branch now.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

blueguy140 said:


> Got another one apparently there is alot in there now


 Blueguy it's a huge white bass. I used to catch a bunch of wipers in the Ohio River, but quit driving that far, though the catch was always good. And boy do they fight! The lateral lines on a wiper are usually broken up __ _ ___ _ __. I could be wrong but I haven't read or heard anything about ODNR stocking wipers in Berlin. Its still a nice white bass!


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Its a state record than 22 inches 5 lbs we released it


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

The fight is awesome


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

blueguy140 said:


> Got another one apparently there is alot in there now


What did you catch it on?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

REY298 said:


> Blueguy it's a huge white bass. I used to catch a bunch of wipers in the Ohio River, but quit driving that far, though the catch was always good. And boy do they fight! The lateral lines on a wiper are usually broken up __ _ ___ _ __. I could be wrong but I haven't read or heard anything about ODNR stocking wipers in Berlin. Its still a nice white bass!



There have been reports of wipers being caught in Berlin this summer, they stocked them in walborn over three years ago and they have come through deer creek into Berlin, so they say..


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

REY298 said:


> Blueguy it's a huge white bass. I used to catch a bunch of wipers in the Ohio River, but quit driving that far, though the catch was always good. And boy do they fight! The lateral lines on a wiper are usually broken up __ _ ___ _ __. I could be wrong but I haven't read or heard anything about ODNR stocking wipers in Berlin. Its still a nice white bass!


That's a wiper. Its body shape and lines show that. Got them over here in my home lake and we catch them pretty regular.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

REY298 said:


> Blueguy it's a huge white bass. I used to catch a bunch of wipers in the Ohio River, but quit driving that far, though the catch was always good. And boy do they fight! The lateral lines on a wiper are usually broken up __ _ ___ _ __. I could be wrong but I haven't read or heard anything about ODNR stocking wipers in Berlin. Its still a nice white bass!


It's a wiper rey.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

blueguy140 said:


> Got another one apparently there is alot in there now


I've caught 3 this year. I'm a smallmouth fanatic but these things outfight a smallie. And yes, they have worked their way from Walborn.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

It's a nice hybrid striped bass. There are three lateral line going to the back of the tail. Whitebass only has one going lateral line going to the back. My brother and I got into a school of them blitzing on deer creek reservoir. They are all maybe 8 to 10 inches. Fun to catch.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Here's one of the little wiper at deer creek reservoir.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

The state did stock wipers in Berlin a few years ago ! They have the stocking reports somewhere online, not sure where . But that is a wiper for sure !


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Second one ive got this year heres the other one


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I dont think the one from Deer Creek and the Blueguy's 1st bass are Hybrids. Certainly not an expert, but, just my two cents. That first photo I think is a wiper though. Nice one at that.


----------



## lawrence tracey (Jul 15, 2015)

A hybrid *striped bass*, also known as a *wiper* or whiterock *bass*, is a hybrid between the *striped bass* (Morone saxatilis) and the white *bass* (M. chrysops). 

A hybrid *striped bass* (wiper) has broken rather than solid horizontal (striped bass) *stripes* on the body.

So... solid lines.. means striped bass..
Broken lines... means its a wiper hybrid striped bass... (striped/white mix)

Is this correct?

Either way... theyre fun to catch... and not bad eating!


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Maybe his can help with identification


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Whatever they are or are not
there is not that many record white bass in Berlin 
I've heard story's of sad faces when a youngin thinks he has record or even fish Ohio and finds out it's a hybrid


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Whichever they may or not be they are fun to catch and fight like a freight train. I have been catching been catching them behind the spillway for years. I never studied them too much to ID 100%. Although, I always thought it curious there were to two different eye colors to fish I was catching I had on the stringer.
I have fished striped bass (not in Ohio), knew fish at spillway weren't striped bass. Never crossed my mind hybrids were possibly mixed in my bag.
They "weren't" supposed to be there.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Mickey said:


> It's a wiper rey.





Mickey said:


> It's a wiper rey.


It certainly may be a hybrid. Trying to id them without DNA analysis is tough. How could they get into the lake by way of Deerfield? Whatever it is they absolutely fun to catch! Lost quite few down on the river using 6lb. braid.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

REY298 said:


> How could they get into the lake by way of Deerfield?


I drew a map illustrating how the water (fish) flows from Walborn into Deer Creek into Berlin.

Walborn was made by damming a small creek known as Deer Creek. Down stream from Walborn via the water that spills from its dam is yet another dam.

This dam is also located on Deer Creek, and the lake it makes happens to be named "Deer Creek". The water that flows out of this dam spills into the Mahoning River. This portion of the Mahoning is actually Berlin Lake, which of course has a dam 11 miles down stream. (not shown in pic)

Essentially any fish that is placed into Walborn has the potential of finding its way into Berlin by going through the spillway of both the Walborn & Deer Creek dam.

In the pic I colored the two dams green and the water flow is yellow. You can see how the fish would naturally end up in all three lakes.

Having said that, Milton is certain to have them also because Berlin then spills into Milton.


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Is there a fishable population of wipers at Waldron or deer creek? I've caught plenty of white bass walleye fishing, but never a wiper.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Walborn is stocked with wipers, that lake drains into deer creek which drains into Berlin. Wa laa.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Berlin, Walborn and Deercreek have all been stocked with Hybrids by the state since 2014 (not every year). They are also in Gulford and Sippo.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

REY298 said:


> Blueguy it's a huge white bass. I used to catch a bunch of wipers in the Ohio River, but quit driving that far, though the catch was always good. And boy do they fight! The lateral lines on a wiper are usually broken up __ _ ___ _ __. I could be wrong but I haven't read or heard anything about ODNR stocking wipers in Berlin. Its still a nice white bass!


Hey Rey and everyone, 

Here is an easy way to tell if it's a wiper. Open up its mouth. If there are two tongue patches, it's a wiper. The patterns are sometimes inconsistent and make it easy to misidentify. Source: too much money spent on a Marine Biology career.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

E Leigh said:


> Is there a fishable population of wipers at Waldron or deer creek? I've caught plenty of white bass walleye fishing, but never a wiper.


They were catching them by the cooler a few days ago and are still getting them. There were almost 80 cars at Deer Creek about 4 days ago and the warden asked everyone to move because it had become far too busy.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Never had one, are they good eating? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I’m sure some of you remember when WB had a bunch in it. Man was that fun! They would bust into a school of shad and it would look like 1/4 acre of boiling water. If you could get into the school, it was fish on every cast. Strongest fight pound for pound. Must have been around 1994 or so. .....I was 20 . 

Remember, they don’t multiply so if we want to keep catching them we’ll need to release. Never know when the state will stop stocking them.


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Those wipers are crazy. Got a 24.25 inch 8.4 lb one outta deer creek a couple weeks ago. Fishing for lm bass but that one wiper was the only fish caught


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

View attachment 244910
[/QUOTE]


shore warrior said:


> Never had one, are they good eating?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


If their anything like a striper(see avatar pic), they are the best fish I've ever eaten! I like walleye, perch, and panfish for eating and again, the stripers were the Best! Very "mild", not a strong fishy flavor, firm white flesh-similar to Red Snapper! Nothing Good lasts forever, so catch and eat them. Let's not turn this into a "release the steehead" post!(steelies taste like crap anyway-except smoked, but then again, "shoesoles"" would be good smoked!) Tell the baitshops, take pictures, post them on websites!This kind of "publicity" will help keep the State stocking them. Sadly, this was not done enough with the WB stripers, the state figured noone was catching them, bad return on investment-stocking discontinued!!


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I went exploring this am and   .


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

shore warrior said:


> Never had one, are they good eating?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Shore, they are typically the same fish that are sold as "Striped Bass" aka "Rockfish" in the supermarkets and grocery stores as those are the farm raised hybrids. Rockfish are normally the Saltwater striped bass (I feel these are better tasting), but Striped Bass in the markets normally means a hybrid. They are far, far better than the white bass IMO.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Tall Tales said:


> Hey Rey and everyone,
> 
> Here is an easy way to tell if it's a wiper. Open up its mouth. If there are two tongue patches, it's a wiper. The patterns are sometimes inconsistent and make it easy to misidentify. Source: too much money spent on a Marine Biology career.


Hah! Good one! And note in the ODNR description that the lines are distinct and "usually" broken. That means not always.


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

buckeyebowman said:


> Hah! Good one! And note in the ODNR description that the lines are distinct and "usually" broken. That means not always.


Well its either a white or hybrid in my waters. Never target them but have ran into some schools and hit the whittle bass run accidentally lol


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

lawrence tracey said:


> A hybrid *striped bass*, also known as a *wiper* or whiterock *bass*, is a hybrid between the *striped bass* (Morone saxatilis) and the white *bass* (M. chrysops).
> 
> A hybrid *striped bass* (wiper) has broken rather than solid horizontal (striped bass) *stripes* on the body.
> 
> ...


----------

